# gym today



## healthylifestyle (Jan 2, 2023)

been gym today & i did 2hrs ,really pleased with myself & going to try & go each day 
i plan on doing 30 mins minimum in the gym 
I walk there &back which is 30 mins total 
I am pleased with my new healthy lifestyle but its early days for me 
I think it will be 3-6 months before I see any real difference I was 16 stone & today I weighed in at under 15 stone 
my goal is 12 stone my bmi or ideal weight is supposed to be 11.5 stone ,I be very pleased to get to 13 stones then I aim for 12 stone etc 
my question is how long does it take to lose 1kg can anyone  provide me the info 
& how is everyone else doing ,what exercises do u do & how often 
I used to be fit & played squash 3-4 times wk 
I will get there ,its taken years of abuse or eating all wrong things but now with education I will get my healthy back & maintain it


----------



## travellor (Jan 2, 2023)

healthylifestyle said:


> been gym today & i did 2hrs ,really pleased with myself & going to try & go each day
> i plan on doing 30 mins minimum in the gym
> I walk there &back which is 30 mins total
> I am pleased with my new healthy lifestyle but its early days for me
> ...



That is a great start.
The gym is a very good place for type 2's generally.

For me it was calories in, calories out.
I exercised, as it has a great many benefits, but doesn't really burn a great amount of calories compared to eating less.
Nowadays I've settled into a gym session twice a week or so, and a couple of aqua aerobics classes.

I lost five stones on a low fat diet, and then did the Newcastle Diet, a shake based 800 calorie diet for eight weeks, over about a year in total.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 2, 2023)

healthylifestyle said:


> my question is how long does it take to lose 1kg can anyone  provide me the info


You should be able to lose almost 1kg per week, as 1kg is 2.2 pounds, and it’s recommended to lose 1-2 pounds a week


----------



## Chris Hobson (Friday at 8:49 AM)

"[Exercise] has a great many benefits, but doesn't really burn a great amount of calories compared to eating less."

I lost weight by exercising but I did take the exercising to a fairly extreme level. I lost about ten kilos training for an ironman a few years ago and,  more recently, by swimming an average of twelve miles per week. I don't know whether this has to do with my metabolism, other people might get different results, but it did work for me.


----------



## travellor (Friday at 10:53 AM)

Chris Hobson said:


> "[Exercise] has a great many benefits, but doesn't really burn a great amount of calories compared to eating less."
> 
> I lost weight by exercising but I did take the exercising to a fairly extreme level. I lost about ten kilos training for an ironman a few years ago and,  more recently, by swimming an average of twelve miles per week. I don't know whether this has to do with my metabolism, other people might get different results, but it did work for me.



Eating the same diet?

I'm doing five times a week at the gym and pool, (from the pain today I'm building muscles), so even if I'm burning fat my weight will hopefully be increasing from muscles.
That combined with how little calories exercise actually uses, (or so the machines tell me, normally in the hundreds), I can eat a mars bar or two and it's balanced.


----------



## helli (Friday at 10:55 AM)

travellor said:


> I'm doing five times a day at the gym and pool


Five times a *DAY*  
How do you find time to do anything else?


----------



## travellor (Friday at 11:05 AM)

helli said:


> Five times a *DAY*
> How do you find time to do anything else?



Well spotted.
Five times a week!
That hurts enough.
And that's the new year resolution to get back into shape, after lockdown, holidays and Christmas taking its toll. 
Edited it now.


----------



## helli (Friday at 11:09 AM)

travellor said:


> Well spotted.
> Five times a week!
> That hurts enough.
> And that's the new year resolution to get back into shape, after lockdown, holidays and Christmas taking its toll.
> Edited it now.


I was impressed and not surprised it hurts!
To be honest, I am still impressed by 5 days a week, especially as work is getting in the way of me going twice a week at the moment.
Good luck with your new years resolution.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Friday at 12:17 PM)

As flash as it sounds … I have a home gym. I’ve worked out in it exactly zero times in the last 6 months.


----------



## travellor (Friday at 12:24 PM)

helli said:


> I was impressed and not surprised it hurts!
> To be honest, I am still impressed by 5 days a week, especially as work is getting in the way of me going twice a week at the moment.
> Good luck with your new years resolution.



It's not looking too bad thanks.
Two weeks in, weight loss is plateauing, and trips to the loo are decreasing, so hopefully I'm through the Glycogen already, and starting to burn fat.
The exercise helps keeps the muscle loss down, so that should have helped there as well.


----------



## travellor (Friday at 12:25 PM)

EmmaL76 said:


> As flash as it sounds … I have a home gym. I’ve worked out in it exactly zero times in the last 6 months.



Sounds like me!
Lockdown got me, I need to be in a public gym, so I can't duck out if the others are watching me.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Friday at 12:36 PM)

travellor said:


> Sounds like me!
> Lockdown got me, I need to be in a public gym, so I can't duck out if the others are watching me.


I ordered all the equipment for mine just before lockdown so I was lucky as most gym equipment sold out. Converted a barn in my garden. I hit it real hard at least once a day for an hour and I felt fantastic, seems strange because at that point I didn’t know I was diabetic. Got the diagnosis and got blood sugars in order and since then haven’t had the energy or maybe it’s a bit of depression I dunno. It really is a lovely gym with a view of fields. Sometimes I think I don’t deserve nice things. So I’ve made a decision to go in there later. Just start off light and work up, also starting hrt today which I’m hoping will help with the energy levels. I’ve been wearing my Fitbit instead of I watch and that gives better sleep analysis and some nights I’m getting zero deep sleep so hopefully working out will tire me out a bit more. @healthylifestyle  your doing great! The exercise helps massively with the head space too. That’s why I really need to get back on it


----------



## travellor (Friday at 1:38 PM)

EmmaL76 said:


> I ordered all the equipment for mine just before lockdown so I was lucky as most gym equipment sold out. Converted a barn in my garden. I hit it real hard at least once a day for an hour and I felt fantastic, seems strange because at that point I didn’t know I was diabetic. Got the diagnosis and got blood sugars in order and since then haven’t had the energy or maybe it’s a bit of depression I dunno. It really is a lovely gym with a view of fields. Sometimes I think I don’t deserve nice things. So I’ve made a decision to go in there later. Just start off light and work up, also starting hrt today which I’m hoping will help with the energy levels. I’ve been wearing my Fitbit instead of I watch and that gives better sleep analysis and some nights I’m getting zero deep sleep so hopefully working out will tire me out a bit more. @healthylifestyle  your doing great! The exercise helps massively with the head space too. That’s why I really need to get back on it



I know what you mean.
Started gym membership probably at least six months ago, and it's really been an effort.
It got easier week on week, but it's taken until now to actually get back to enjoying it again.

For me it was the sofa in lockdown, getting off it has proved a struggle, but now I'm getting back into the old routines again.


----------

